# german word for NO???



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

does anyone know the german translation for the word no? having to small children i tend to use the word no alot in everyday speech, so for duke i need to put it in german so hes not confused or get hurt! thanks alot!


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Nine (phoenetic pronounciation anyway - not sure about the German spelling)


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

nein
like said above pronounced nine


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Also phoenetically "fooey" (pfui)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The actual word for "no" is "nein", as everyone else has pointed out already. Then there is also "pfui", as Amaruq says, which is used kind of like we use "ACK!" to tell dogs that what they're doing isn't allowed, using a word not usually in use in everyday speech.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I use both nein and pfui, pfui is the one I used the most until on day out of the blue I used nein and Max listened to that like he's known it all along. never heard it before and stopped on a dime. I was like now whats up with that? but it works better so i use it.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey there,

It's "nein" and it's pronouced just like the number nine.
Ana


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

In my house nein is a more laxed command. Often when the dogs are goofing and I tell them to "nein" it is followed by ten, eleven, twelve..... which ususually gets me a comical look from them. It also usually gets me to playing with them and gettnig ALL of us into more trouble than the original "nein".

Pfui means NO! NOW! They seem to get that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

nein (nine) or pfui (pfoooey). I would use "nein" like "eh eh" but "pfui" like a definite "NO".


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks alot guys! i really appriciate it! is the pfui is it prenounced like if you used it in a word like of pfui? i know that may sound dumb but i dont want to get it mixed up for him!


----------

